# how to creat bsnl dial up connection plz help



## stevebadshah (Apr 28, 2010)

hi
can anyone plz tel me..how do i creat a desktop shortcut to connect the internet? i have created new connection and entered the user name and password? but dont know what to enter in the ISPname field?

can anyone plz give me step step process of creating the desktop shortcut?(ofcourse u can leave the password and username field blank ...)

here is the pic


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 29, 2010)

It doesn't matter what values you enter in ISP name field. It's not going to affect the networking.

I guess you're using a broadband connection and choose the correct choice for it along your way to create a connection. If you're using a router based connection then chose bridge mode in router configuration page and enter your username and password in the appropriate field. It'll ask for your confirmation to put a shortcut on the desktop. Let it do that, open the shortcut, click connect and Voila! You're connected to internet! (Conditions Apply )


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 29, 2010)

In your isp name field just Enter your ISp name . While creating Internet braodband connection , the installer in the end asks you whether you want to create a shortcuton desktop . At that time , click 'yes' and done. No big deal !
If you have already created a connection , then goto network connections and watch for icon of your internet connection over there. Right click and 'Send to -- Desktop ' =))


----------



## stevebadshah (Apr 29, 2010)

hey i want to the ISP i'm using BSNL broadband Ul625 plan?
i've attached the pic ..can any one plz help me


----------



## pushkar (Apr 29, 2010)

Put anything in ISP name. It's the name of the connection which will show up in Network Connections.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 29, 2010)

You want to create a Dial-Up?? oO 

Anyway
1. Just Go to Network Connections
2. Click on Create New Connection
3. Select Connect to My workplace.....
4. Select Dial up
5. Enter 17322(I think)
6. Tick on Desktop thingy
7. OK
8. Go to Desktop
9. Enter your Telephone Number
10. Enter the password (Usally Consumer no.)
11. Click Connect
12. You're Connected!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------

